# Mantis record keeping



## hysteresis (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi folks!

I've been using an excel spreadsheet to record my care transactions with each mantis, including molts, rehousing, etc.

It's getting cumbersome.

I know there's an Android app for Tarantulas. Is there anything similar for mantids?

In absence of such a thing, I thought to port my data into an Access db.

Any thoughts?

TIA


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 8, 2019)

Cmon... i don't wanna cross-post onto FB.


----------



## 5eyesUK (Mar 9, 2019)

id love to know, too. At the mo im just jotting notes down in a little diary but an app or so would be great!


----------



## Synapze (Mar 9, 2019)

I use Google Keep. Not as configurable as a spreadsheet, but it has options to let you add notes, photos, voice memos, and more. It syncs to the cloud, so no worries of losing info. It displays entry previews in card format for easy browsing. Of course, the app is for Android OS, but can be used with any web browser. 

Along with tracking molts, I enter breeder info, transaction details, care sheets, photo records beginning with the breeder's photo representation of species and then photos of the specimens as they mature. Normally, I would use a notebook, but Keep gives me options to import info in a way that is easier to sort and reference. 

Hope this makes sense... I have a terrible hangover so I'm not going to proofread.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 9, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Cmon... i don't wanna cross-post onto FB.


Man I was smashed too! Look at me bein' all pushy! .

What a cool use for Keep! I rely on Keep for scrapbooking bits of info, etc. I'd still prefer Excel over Keep though, for nothing more than the sorting and filtering. Helps me draw inference.

I imported my raw data into Access in all my glorious debauchery. Seems I can create forms with pull downs for entering transaction s. Couldn't make too much sense of it last night though. LOL! And, I can create custom reports, say molts only per mantis, last three feedings, etc. I also log feed rejections (when I remember, again, the spreadsheet gets onerous when your hands are busy) which at a glance correlates food rejections to upcoming molts. We'll see. Im a mechanical engineer, not a developer, or IT guy of any sort. 

Here's a record for a spiny. I have yet to rename her from PS1 to PW1. I think I missed recording her last feed, hence thge desire for something less cumbersome:


Date


Species


Mantis


Gender


Event 1


Event 2


Instar


Comment


2019-03-05


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


BBFL


i6


 


2019-03-04


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


BSF


i6


 


2019-03-01


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


BBFL


i6


 


2019-02-27


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


BBF


i6


 


2019-02-26


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


BBF


i6


 


2019-02-25


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


BSFL


i6


 


2019-02-24


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


Pinhead


i6


 


2019-02-23


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Named


Alice Angel


i6


From Bendy


2019-02-23


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Molt


i6


i5


 


2019-02-23


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


Hydei


i6


 


2019-02-22


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


Hydei


i5


 


2019-02-20


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


Hydei


i5


 


2019-02-18


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


Hydei


i5


 


2019-02-17


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


Hydei


i5


 


2019-02-16


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


Pinhead


i5


 


2019-02-11


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


BSFL


i5


 


2019-02-09


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


BSFL


i5


Just a bit. Not much, but ate some for sure.


2019-02-09


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Sexed


F


i5


 


2019-02-08


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


BSFL


i5


 


2019-02-07


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


Hydei


i5


 


2019-02-05


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


BSFL


i5


 


2019-02-02


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


BSFL


i5


 


2019-01-30


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Molt


i5


i4


 


2019-01-30


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


Hydei


i5


 


2019-01-29


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


Pinhead


i4


 


2019-01-26


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


Rejected


i4


 


2019-01-25


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Fed


Pinhead


i4


 


2019-01-16


Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii


PS1


F


Acquired


i4


i4


----------



## RebelleSinner (Mar 9, 2019)

Wow! Y’all are dedicated! May I ask what the purpose of this is (it only reads snooty I promise I’m genuinely curious)? Seems like a lot of work


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 9, 2019)

RebelleSinner said:


> Wow! Y’all are dedicated! May I ask what the purpose of this is (it only reads snooty I promise I’m genuinely curious)? Seems like a lot of work


It is a lot of work, while it isnt. It gives back history for each nymph. Allows me to draw patterns from their feeding behaviour. It grows me my own data set on molt frequency per species. Once they hit adult, I keep less records because theres less to learn from it. Feeding does affect longevity, but id have to track temp too, and that I dont care to do.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 9, 2019)

@RebelleSinner I couldn't keep track of  details for 26 mantises in my head. And my collection will just keep growing.


----------



## Bentis (Mar 13, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Man I was smashed too! Look at me bein' all pushy! .
> 
> What a cool use for Keep! I rely on Keep for scrapbooking bits of info, etc. I'd still prefer Excel over Keep though, for nothing more than the sorting and filtering. Helps me draw inference.
> 
> ...




That's quite some dedication.  I use Excel as well and i really only track molts with some basic identifying info.  I feel like using Access is best suited for large data sets but considering that you track so many data points you might find a good use for it.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 13, 2019)

Yes Access. Someone on FB Mantis Keepers suggested RFID stickers that open a db form for each cup on mobile via NFC.

Except they use Google Forms.

They track 70 snakes that way.


----------



## Ben10101 (Mar 13, 2019)

You track feeding as well? that’s a lot of work, for tarantulas it’s understandable, they don’t eat that often, but mantises? 

Maybe sperate our the data on another sheet? That way the data will be less clumped~


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 13, 2019)

I havent revisited using a db form yet because I've been swamped with work, but i think thats how I'll do it. If I use RFID stickers, I dont even have to select the mantis. Just the transaction,  and a modifier. With forms, I can select from a list. Easy. Just click click save.

Yes, I log feeds, rejections, molts. Acquisitions, and deaths. And, rehomes when they grow into a bigger enclosure. 

Later... matings, ooths, etc. Every nymph has a number. 

If I pass some nymphs along, there will be a record for the recipient to carry on with, in full confidence.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 13, 2019)

Plus, after some time has passed, and good data amassed, I'll gain meaningful inference into my species. First hand experience.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 14, 2019)

I don't keep records of my mantids... Looks like it is a lot of work.

What I do is making a photo book where you can see the nympfs grow (with some comments) then I have some remeberance of them when they are gone. (first book on the group I have now is almost 50 pages so almost ready to  print.)


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 14, 2019)

My Google Form is ready and in use.

I select from a pull down list. First the mantis, then what I do, then an option for a note (not required). Done.

Works from any of my devices, saved to my Google Drive.


----------



## ohaple (Mar 14, 2019)

I tried a variety of apps and didn't like any of them. I ended up just dedicating a notebook to it and writing by hand. I try to get the hatch date from the breeder, write each molt, each medical event, the time of order, shipping, and receipt, and death. For my picky mantises I will track feeding so that I can know exactly how long it has been.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 14, 2019)

ohaple said:


> I tried a variety of apps and didn't like any of them. I ended up just dedicating a notebook to it and writing by hand. I try to get the hatch date from the breeder, write each molt, each medical event, the time of order, shipping, and receipt, and death. For my picky mantises I will track feeding so that I can know exactly how long it has been.


Yep. You should look into Google Forms. Works very nice.

AND, If you use the NFC stickers, you can program one to each mantis record. You don't even have to select the animal you're entering a record for.

The output is a nice spreadsheet for each record (they call it a response).


----------



## Sean_N (Mar 17, 2019)

@hysteresis Is it free to use?


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 17, 2019)

@Sean_N Yup. Just google "google forms free".

Ive NEVER had it so easy. Im ordering the NFC stickers to make it even easier.


----------



## Sean_N (Mar 17, 2019)

@hysteresis Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Chemz (Mar 21, 2019)

Yea, I've just been writing down notes, never thought of trying anything else.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Mar 24, 2019)

I use an Excel data sheet for my insectarium. I have been keeping records since August 2018, and it has worked.


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 24, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> I use an Excel data sheet for my insectarium. I have been keeping records since August 2018, and it has worked.


Yup. I manually entered data into spreadsheet since I started (got serious) near the end of 2018.

Google Forms saves to a spreadsheet. Really easy!


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 9, 2019)

I finally grabbed some NFC stickers. Pretty easy setup. Stick them on your cups, then write to them.

Just 'write' the URL of a Google form for a particular cup onto the NFC sticker.

Place your phone to it after that, and a dialogue comes up automatically, allowing you to enter information about the activity you're performing.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 9, 2019)

That's neat!

- MantisGirl13


----------

